# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  KOS -Griechenland

## Windsun

ab dem 19.05 suche jemanden der mit mir nach Kos-Griechenland fliegt( 1bis 2 Wochen) :Windsurfen-Kitesurfen.
Bis bald.

----------

